# Noobie question



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

I just got a t5 ho fixture but it came with 2 12000k t5s. Everyone uses 10000k is there a reason/difference? 

Will 10000k provide better coral growth? 

And i was using like a poor lighting system beforehand and i just bought these t5 system. Will the sudden change affect my corals? (stresswise)


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

12000k is fine, people use anything from 10000k to 14000k for coral growth.


----------



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks for your answer
what about the random increase of light intensity? will this cause any issues?


----------

